# WholeFoods 365 Brand Disposable Diapers



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there, mamas.

I recently bought a package of WholeFoods 365 brand diapers (chlorine free) and wrote up a little review of them on my blog. Just wanted to pass along the link in case someone is thinking of trying them or is looking for info on them.

Peace,
Jillian


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks! I was wondering about those. I also want to try Earth's Best chlorine free dipes.

But really... DS is pretty close to being potty trained. I'm taking notes for next baby!


----------

